# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  gear hanger/lanyard

## asemery

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 

Here is a link to my tutorial for this knot

*hanger knot tutorial*

----------


## crashdive123

Nice, and very useful.

----------

